# Sumar válvulas (aumentar potencia) FM (88-108Mhz)



## Dano (Abr 19, 2010)

Bueno resulta que llevo unas semanitas buscando información sobre el tema y no encuentro nada. Estoy buscando y recopilando información, esquemas, cálculos lo que sea de la forma de sumar valvulas para aumentar la potencia de salida de nuestro amplificador de RF.

En lo personal busco esquemas de amplificadores de FM broadcast, el tipo de conexión entre las válvulas no es crítico, push-pull, paralelo, etc

Si alguién subiera tan solo un esquema o cálculo, se podría extrapolar y recalcular para otras válvulas, pero hasta el momento no consegui nada 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 19, 2010)

Ohpsss, me había olvidado, ! Sorry ¡

Hoy se me activo la neurona y recordé un artículo sobre un amplificador lineal de 500 W de salida con 4 o 5 válvulas en paralelo, válvulas bastante comunes ellas.
Ahora voy a tener que esperar unos días para que se active nuevamente la neurona para ver si recuerdo donde lo he visto.


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 19, 2010)

Amigo, espero que estos adjuntos te sean utiles, saludos desde Lima Peru,


----------



## Dano (Abr 19, 2010)

Gracias Moises y espero tus esquemas fogo, estoy viendo y sacando conclusiones (con los esquemas tuyos moises)  para utilizar varias 6dq6 (sobre-exigidas)

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Abr 19, 2010)

Algo de esquemas... http://www.lu8eha.com/ultima/circuitos.htm no se ve casi nada la información pero sirve para sacar ideas.

Entre el de lu8eha y el de Moises voy diseñando algo en el Multisim, me faltan las bobinas de entrada y salida, despues de cada valvula le voy a agregar la clásica resistencia con una bobina enrollada encima, solo me queda decifrar los dibujos de lu8eha que no se ven casi nada...

Dudas: Algún cálculo para las bobinas de entrada y salida, principalmente por el grosor del alambre porque en los esquemas de Moises se usa en una parte alambre de 7mm  y no da...? que tensión negativa le doy a la entrada en la bobina?

Por ahora es eso, les dejo el esquemita de multisim que es mucho más facil de entender...

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 20, 2010)

Amigos, os servira este link? : http://www.i1wqrlinkradio.com/category/amplifiers.htm
saludos.
www.radiocanta.com


----------



## Dano (Abr 20, 2010)

Para que vayan entrando en tema los que están completamente perdidos les dejo un pdf que encontré, esta bastante interesante y vale la pena leerlo

Ahora mas tarde edito y coloco el esquema que voy avanzando..


EDITOOOOOOO: Puedo decir que esta terminado necesito la confirmación de un capomaster de RF 

Como se pueden agrandar las hojas del Multisim?

Saludos y gracias a Moises y fogo por la mano 

EDITOOO2: Dejo una foto del esquema para los que no tienen  Multisim, si alguien sabe como simularlo que avise 


Dejo link porque no me deja la foto para que se vea directamente http://img189.imageshack.us/i/esquemab.jpg/


----------



## Cacho (Abr 21, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Como se pueden agrandar las hojas del Multisim?


Botón derecho sobre la hoja (no sobre un componente) y la última opción de la lista que se despliega es "Sheet Properties" (aparece también con Ctrl+M).
La segunda lengüeta es "Workspace" y ahí ya te darás cuenta solo de cómo va la cosa 

Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (Abr 23, 2010)

Amigos , espero sirva de algo estos pequeños aportes, un abrazo
moises


----------



## Dano (Abr 30, 2010)

Aunque no estube actualizando continuo con simulaciones y cálculos.

Una pregunta, cuanto es el rizado maximo admisible en la alimentación del plato? 5%? 10%?

Abrazos


----------



## GS BROADCAST (Jun 6, 2010)

dano dijo:


> bueno resulta que llevo unas semanitas buscando información sobre el tema y no encuentro nada. Estoy buscando y recopilando información, esquemas, cálculos lo que sea de la forma de sumar valvulas para aumentar la potencia de salida de nuestro amplificador de rf.
> 
> En lo personal busco esquemas de amplificadores de fm broadcast, el tipo de conexión entre las válvulas no es crítico, push-pull, paralelo, etc
> 
> ...


mira en la decada del 70 era muy comun (harris, gates, rca, continental, etc) usar un ipa conformado por 2 4cx250b en paralelo.



dano dijo:


> aunque no estube actualizando continuo con simulaciones y cálculos.
> 
> Una pregunta, cuanto es el rizado maximo admisible en la alimentación del plato? 5%? 10%?
> 
> Abrazos


te referis a la placa (anodo), correcto??


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 6, 2010)

Oye dano, intenta usar todo el calculo de los fets, si se trata de un triodo, las formulas son tal cual y el analisis tambien.


----------



## Dano (Jun 6, 2010)

GS BROADCAST dijo:


> mira en la decada del 70 era muy comun (harris, gates, rca, continental, etc) usar un ipa conformado por 2 4cx250b en paralelo.
> 
> 
> te referis a la placa (anodo), correcto??



Si, a la tensión de placa.

Éste proyecto de 4 6dq6 lo dejé atrás pero el diseño esta para continuarlo algún día. Por cuestiones de simple comodidad estoy  armando un lineal con una 4x150...

Saludos


Anti: Éste post es antiguo, lo que estoy haciendo actualmente es lo del grupo...


----------



## GS BROADCAST (Jun 6, 2010)

ahhh, ok disculpa


----------

